# GT: Playoffs Round 2- Game 4- Clippers vs. Suns 5/14



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.







</center>
<center>Sun May 14, 2006
5:00 pm 
TV: TNT</center>
<center>




































Sam Cassell  / Cuttino Mobley / Quinton Ross / Elton Brand / Chris Kaman






































Steve Nash / Raja Bell / Tim Thomas / Shawn Marion / Boris Diaw


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

my suggestion. Change the lineup to throw off the suns, as bad as we were thrown off by marion guarding cassell.

Start a lineup of: Kaman, Brand, Radman, Livingston, Cassell. That means nash would no matter what have to guard livingston or cassel, neither of whom he can hold. Pound the ball down low to start, get some guys in foul trouble, then bring in mobley and ross. Heck, it could backfire on us, but it would at least have the suns possibly off guard for the first few minutes trying to figure out how to match up. 

Clippers were terrible on the boards. How many times did we see only kaman or only brand surrounded by 4 suns jerseys going after rebounds. Most of the clippers werent even in frame on a lot of the rebounds.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> my suggestion. Change the lineup to throw off the suns, as bad as we were thrown off by marion guarding cassell.
> 
> Start a lineup of: Kaman, Brand, Radman, Livingston, Cassell. That means nash would no matter what have to guard livingston or cassel, neither of whom he can hold. Pound the ball down low to start, get some guys in foul trouble, then bring in mobley and ross. Heck, it could backfire on us, but it would at least have the suns possibly off guard for the first few minutes trying to figure out how to match up.
> 
> Clippers were terrible on the boards. How many times did we see only kaman or only brand surrounded by 4 suns jerseys going after rebounds. Most of the clippers werent even in frame on a lot of the rebounds.


Interesting idea though I don't think that they will actually trie it out. Also rebounding did went terribly wrong so I hope it will be taken as a lesson... overall I am bit worried since suns shoot badly and still won but I hope clippers get theire act thougether and will kill suns. Good luck!


----------



## 14HipClip (Aug 29, 2005)

Dunleavy's turn to make his move. inserting TThomas was awesome on D'Antoni's part...
Dun has to either counter with brainless Maggs or Radical Rad Man and sit Q for the start of the game.
Must tire Nash out on the defensive side.
If Kaman plays mean and Brand gets his aggressiveness going.. then Clips should be able to handle the pressure of this MUST WIN game.
Everyone has been saying this is going 7 games. If the Clips win.. i might buy into it.
I hope the Clips don't come in soft for the Mother's Day affair. Kaman should have had 2 monster dunks in game 3. Let's hope he gets 3 monster dunks on Mother's Day in game 4.
These games are pretty stressful and tiring.
Go Clippers.. turn on your mean streak.
Starters will be ....
Kaman, Brand, Radmanovic, Mobley and Cassell
for game 4.. my prediction.
final score ..
Clips - 99
sons - 97


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

The Clippers need to step up as a team. Last night wasn't pretty, most the players didn't play well. The Clippers are playing at home, they have rest, and they should be playing well. Rebounding is a big issue, the Clippers should be out rebounding the Suns but the other night they didn't. Everyone needs to focus because they can't afford going down 3-1.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

This is the first time all season i've said this... but this is a must-win game. 

Singleton is the answer, don't give the Suns any second chance points, rebound, rebound, rebound.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

by the way, wasnt it great to hear Lawler's "bingos" the last game when radman was on fire? Thats the goosebumps you cant get watching a TNT or ESPN Broadcast.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Oops, the game is at 5pm.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game doesn't require anything fancey to win. All it needs is Elton Brand to show up in the fouth quarter (not go 2 of 11), and Kaman and Brand both to control the glass. The defense was good, but not that good.. The Clippers simply looked rattled. Gotta get it together, and take care of busniess tonight...

I don't need to tell anyone here that going down 3-1 is bad, and no one needs to tell the clippers that either. They are going to come out swining.


----------



## AREYOUIN.COM (May 12, 2006)

come on Clippers!! I'm crossing my fingers. I would feel really good about going back to Phoenix all knotted up at 2.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

30 minutes until TIP-OFF!!!!


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would like to see Ross come off the bench and either Radman or Maggs start at the 3. This way whoever Nash guards takes him down on the block. If Maggette starts that gives us someone to run and rebound with Marion.

The gameplan should not change much. Work the block, bring Radman off the bench to spot up and keep the defense from collapsing on Kaman or Brand, while Cassell and/or Mobely are resting.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Whats wrong with Kaman? I dont like this lineup


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

We could be in trouble without Kaman.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maggs still doesnt have his legs back. He needs to go back to his dunking days


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

That was scary. I thought Sam was seroiusly injured. Whewww!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

For a minute there we looked like the Clippers of LAST year, the way we were passing the ball around the rim until we got the open man.

Looked good.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> We could be in trouble without Kaman.


When the game started I thought the same thing. But, then I remembered ... we have been in trouble WITH him all this Round.

One of the things scary about this line up is Radman ... he's totally unfamiliar playing out of position and having to play defense ... Singleton would do better and WILCOX even better.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> When the game started I thought the same thing. But, then I remembered ... we have been in trouble WITH him all this Round.
> 
> One of the things scary about this line up is Radman ... he's totally unfamiliar playing out of position and having to play defense ... Singleton would do better and WILCOX even better.


True...Now SIngleton can get some time.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DAMN ... the 'little, short' Suns and picking us off one-by-one:

Kaman (happy as a lark to be sitting and babying his shoulder)
Sam (came back but I'm sure he's hurting)
Livingston just looked injured before this commercial brake.

Who would have thought they could take us down --- physically?


PLEASE PROVE ME WRONG CLIPS --- YOU CAN DO IT, PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZZ!!!!


EDIT: Singleton accidentally kicked Shaun in his 'privates' --- nothing to do with the Suns.
EDIT: Typos.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Whats up with Coreys handles lately? Hes killin me.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> True...Now *SIngleton * can get some time.


haha, and he comes in and kicks Shaun where it hurts.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Corey is unaccustomed to starting and is trying too hard ... he'll adjust (I hope in time).

He's already lost 3 balls.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

FOR ONCE ... I've got to give Dunleavy credit for making adjustments DURING the game.

Clips are LOOKING GOOD, especially Shaun. Sam is hurt and has relegated the lead to Shaun, it seems. But, it's working.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Maggette is hot and cold


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

We can't trade baskets with them ... we've got to play some defense.



TT has 3 fouls, are they all caused by Corey?

If this goes right and we get a good, reasonably safe lead ... in the 4th, Elton can move to Center and let Rad come in to shoot the 3s.

EDIT: Hmmm, is Elton already playing Center?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

Did you see Sterling standing and applauding?

I think that is the FIRST TIME EVER I've seen him standing (and smiling).


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Not a bad 1st half considering we are without Kaman.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Dynasty Raider said:


> Did you see Sterling standing and applauding?
> 
> I think that is the FIRST TIME EVER I've seen him standing (and smiling).


Yeah he was thinking about all the money he is making.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

DaFranchise said:


> Yeah he was thinking about all the money he is making.


Agreed. And the thing that is good about that is ... now that he's had a taste, he'll want more which means he won't mind getting what we need to get back to the Playoffs next year!!

I'm sure he's made back the money he's spent many times over (and it has to feel good).


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Defense needs to step up right now.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

clippers 98 suns 90, 8:40 left in the game.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

diaw fouled on the hook shot, hes going to shoot 2 freethrows.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Diaw makes the first one. and misses the second, maggs with the rebound


livvy coming up court, passes it into brand. brand jump shot over thomoas is good. 

100-91. Lawlers law baby.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thomas misses a quick three. Clippers rebound

livingston brings the ball up, looking inside to maggs to radman for three, WAAAAY off.

nash with the ball, to marion, to jones, to thomas, foul on maggette way away from the basket. thats 5 fouls on maggs. BLocking foul. Clippers in the penalty already with 7:19 to go. 

Thomas first free throw is good, and his second one is good. 100-93 clippers.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

5:54 LAC - S. Cassell makes a 23-foot three-pointer from the right corner. Assist: V. Radmanovic
6:35 LAC - V. Radmanovic makes a 26-foot three-pointer from the left wing. Assist: S. Cassell

Nice...returning the favor.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand with the ball way out, jump shot missed, maggette misses the rebound. Bell the tther way to nash, stolen by radman thank goodness. first TO in 22 minutes.

Going the other way, radman hits a three. 103-93. 

Thomas the other way misses ANOTHER three.

Cassell into brand. brand to radman to cassell for three points BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

106-93 with 5:50 to go. I like it i like it i like it.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Suns with the ball, nash going upcourt. ross guarding him, to barbosa.....to thomas...thomas drives and draws the foul. Radman picks up his 3rd foul. 

Thomas will shoot two.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Thomas' first freethrow bounces bounces and falls through.

Second freethrow bounces bounces OUT. 

106-94. 

Livvy with the ball, dribbling against barbosa, to ross, back to livy back to ross, misses the jumpshot. 

No 3 second call on nash who is parked in the lane, passes to marion in the lane, and livvy gets his 4th foul in the 4th quarter. 

Marion makes the first one and makes the second one. 

Clippers 106-95. Mobley coming in for Q Ross.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

106-96.

Cassell into brand, misses the shot, good board by livingston. Holding foul right now on nash i believe, away from the ball. Clippers not in the penalty yet. 

Cassell now has it, looks to brand, brand backing down, to radman to mobley to livvy, misses the shot. 

bell misses a wide open thre epointer.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

thomas steals the ball, cassell fouls him on the fast break. Two free throws. 

First free throw is up and good. 9 point game. CLippers need to close this out. 

Second freethrow is up and good. 8 point game. 3:40 to go. 

Livvy bringing the ball up the court. Passes to cassell cassell drives and gets it blocked.

Going the other way marion DUNKS it. 106-100 with only 3 minutes left. Clippers not playing well at all. Time out.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

clippers miss the shot, maggette lets the rebound right out of his hands. 

Barbosa hits a 3 the other way. Livvy with the ball to brand to cassell to brand to cassell to mobley misses the 3. suns rebound. 

Nash with the ball into marion to bell bell loses the ball, great defense by mobley. 

Thank goodness, that possession had tie game written all over it. 

Cassell has the ball now. Maggette takes a terrible early shot and misses badly. 

Suns with the rebound barbosa goes the other way and scores. Suns down by one point.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand stops the 12-0 run, clippers up by 3. Thomas tries to tie the game with a 3 misses it. Cassell with the ball fouled in the backcourt by barbosa. 

Cassell brings the ball up now. BIGGEST possession of the game. Brand has it to cassell, for three points BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.

Sam Cassel, where do we send your 2 year extension check for 16 million?

Going the other way nash misses a three...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

clippers rebound, cassell hits a freethrow misses the second one. Cassell is one assist away from a tripple double. 

The color guy on the TNT broadcast is great. hes like a prophet or something. He has predicted so many things going both ways. When the clippers hadnt scored in 5 minutes, he says who is going to hit the big shot for the clippers...at that very moment brand hits a shot. Then when cassell had the ball way behind the three point line, he says, sam cassell loves the crunch time, and AT THAT second, sam hits an improbably three pointer.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Now, you have to wonder what Dunleavy was thinking not putting Sam in during about the 5/6 minute mark during game 3. 


Sam proving why we need to keep him, no matter what the price tag is!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

brand in cassell our two leaders really stepped it up. The suns are about the only team in the lead where we can be without kaman and rebraca and still do well agasint. 

Clippers up 112-105. 12 seconds left. Suns ball. 

Nash no field goals in second half. Incredible. 

Suns to inbound the ball now. Barbosa brings it in for a three misses. Marion with the rebound. Hard foul on marion to mobley. Mobley will shoot a couple freethrows. I think he got poked in the eye. No, he was wacked in the head with marions head. Mobley is now bleeding, so is marion. game stopped while everyone patches up the blood. 

Marion going to the locker room. Mobley patched up and now will shoot two freethrows. Mobleys first shot is up and good. Second one is up and good.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Final Score
Clippers 114
Suns 107

Suns first loss of the playoffs where they've scored over 100.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

CASSELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was a little pissed that the Clippers blew it towards the end but Brand and Cassell hit those 2 HUGE shots to pull away. Everyone pretty played a good game. The Clippers deserved to win!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Both Brand and Cassell were on the verge of getting a triple double. Maggette had a nice game though I wasn't pleased with his last 2 shots. Radman did alright, doing his thing very quietly. What I am really proud of though is the rebounding the Clippers had without Kaman, it was fantastic.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Just some Brand love from a fan - he was a monster tonight. He really looked like a man among boys whenever the ball was nearby. Between him and Sam I Am during that one stretch in the fourth quarter, I almost felt bad for the Suns. It was a clinic. Though the Clippers' success this season means a worse draft pick for my beloved Nets, I'll continue to root for Brand, and his team.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Clippers fan can expect Brand to follow up with another strong game. After all he is Mr. Consistency. One of the reasons why Brand is one of my favorite players. He brings his A game every night. :clap:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Good win for our Clips. It got a little dicey at the end but we all knew Sam wouldnt let us lose that game. Game 5 is going to be crazy!!!


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I wonder if Brand will finally be getting the exposure he deserves? Granted he's playing against a thin Suns frontcourt but what a game... I'm talking about Brand's game of course. Watching him this seasin and especially in the playoffs compared to his game before- Brand has really improved so many different parts of his game. There's the much mentioned jumper, but there's also the passing, the ball handling, the movement- what's nice is that he still has all his other dependable low post skills.

There were some scary moments out there, especially when Barbosa was waltzing through the lane as he pleased late in the fourth. On the other hand, Clips such as Radman also had some easy trips to the basket, but that was expected.

Cassell again reaffirms his privilege to do the big testicles dance.

Good show by the other Clips too. Livingston and Maggette played well. What's going on with Marion? He has one stellar game then a horrible one.... Luckily he wasn't the only Sun off this game. I hope that has to do with the Clips defense- and can be repeated next game.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Congrats guys, keep it up, and get that W for game 5!


----------

